# How to Cold Smoke in MasterBuilt 30?



## jazzy (Jan 15, 2012)

I need to cold smoke some salmon.  Temp is 35F outside right now.  For salmon it must stay below 90F (some say 95).  Yet thermo only goes down to 100.  Can I get away with the 100 setting without cooking the salmon or do I need to rig something up?  Using AMZN pellet box.  Should I just light up the pellets and not turn on the element in the MES?  I assume that works great in the summer when it is 70-80 degrees.  Just wondering if it is too cold to use the AMZN along.  Although I would assume the AMZN will add some heat but I've never cold smoked before so I don't know if there is a minimum temperature.  Quite possibly, very cold weather and the AMZN may be the perfect combo for cold smoking in the MES without having to rig something up?

Thanks


----------



## daveomak (Jan 15, 2012)

Jazzy, morning... Yes you can run the AMNPS with the element off.... The pellet smoker will generate some heat.... Have a therm in the smoker to keep an eye on the temp... if the temp goes too high, slide the chip drawer out a bit to let in more cold air into the smoker box....

Be sure to put a "bean" can (both ends cut out) on top of the exhaust stack to stop a backdraft into the smoker...  Also if the pellets generate too much heat, dust can be used in it to create smoke.... dust does not create as much heat as pellets....

If the AMNPS does not stay lit, you might have to heat the smoker using the element until the smoker reaches 70-90 or so... then turn off the element.... that will insure a convection current to draw fresh air into the smoker so fresh air will be supplied to the AMNPS so it will burn...

Good luck, Dave


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 15, 2012)

DaveOmak said:


> Jazzy, morning... Yes you can run the AMNPS with the element off.... The pellet smoker will generate some heat.... Have a therm in the smoker to keep an eye on the temp... if the temp goes too high, slide the chip drawer out a bit to let in more cold air into the smoker box....
> 
> Be sure to put a "bean" can (both ends cut out) on top of the exhaust stack to stop a backdraft into the smoker...  Also if the pellets generate too much heat, dust can be used in it to create smoke.... dust does not create as much heat as pellets....
> 
> ...


Great advice


----------



## scubadoo97 (Jan 16, 2012)

This is how I've been doing it.  A can of chips will produce smoke for about 2 hrs.


----------



## big casino (Jan 16, 2012)

nice rig scub, is there some kind of air intake  at the bottom of the can? how does it create draft?


----------



## big casino (Jan 16, 2012)

if I turn on my MES and set the temp for 100 it would probably more like 120, if I was you I would check that out b4 you try it


----------



## gfishertx (Jan 17, 2012)

Big Casino said:


> nice rig scub, is there some kind of air intake  at the bottom of the can? how does it create draft?




Looks like he has a fan affixed to the exhaust stack to pull air thru the chamber, but where that air is coming from, he will have to tell us.  I imagine his can of chips is perforated in the bottom or something?  Interesting use of a soldering/woodburning iron! LOL!


----------



## scubadoo97 (Feb 6, 2012)

Big Casino,

I've stopped using the CPU fan at the exhaust.  Had a fire in the can when doing jerky once.  I ether had to cut the fan or the air pump.  Both were just too much

The can has a fitting at the bottom and an air hose is connected to the can and an aquarium pump to actively pump smoke into my MES.  You can see the clear tubing in the top left picture.


----------

